# Having Trouble with the Search Function?



## retrodog

I've noticed this for about a week now. I search on my name and the latest stuff that comes up is days old. Even when I've seen newer occurances. What's the deal? Is anybody else having this problem?


----------



## justapixel

I've had it since the new software was installed.


----------



## David Bott

Retrodog...If I do a seach by your name under your profile with the like (Find More Posts) it seems to work...

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/search.php?do=finduser&userid=16642


----------



## David Bott

I also just went into the advanged search and put in your user name in the right hand box and I got the same returns. Not days old.


----------



## retrodog

It catches stuff but it also misses recent quotes and the like. Not sure why. I started noticing it a couple of weeks ago and it's just odd.


----------



## retrodog

So it's still acting flaky. If you do a search on "retrodog" or "retrodog!!" then it still doesn't catch this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=266789

The first sentence of that thread has "Retrodog!!" and it just doesn't pop up. I've noticed this on numerous other occasions. It's little frustrating when people are talking to/about you or quoting you and it doesn't get a hit on the search.


----------



## David Bott

Sorry to say I can not do anything with it. It is what it is currently and I hope it will improve when we may move to the next version.


----------



## retrodog

David Bott said:


> Sorry to say I can not do anything with it. It is what it is currently and I hope it will improve when we may move to the next version.


That's ok, I just wanted you to know that I wasn't crazy.

Well not crazy in that way anyhow.


----------



## YCantAngieRead

I guess this is on the same subject (but pardon me if it's not appropriate here,) but when I go to do a search for threads started by a certain poster, the search takes FOREVER. Yesterday, it was even disabled, temporarily.

Any end to that coming soon? It's not really a HUGE issue, of course, but I was wondering and thought since this is here I'd ask.


----------



## David Bott

If you are seaching for threads by user name by someone who has a large number of ports, it can make for an issue.


----------



## Amnesia

I just noticed a problem with search as well.

I was in the TV Show Talk Forum and pressed the button to "Search this Forum".

I entered "without a trace" (I tried both with and without quotations, with and without capitalization) and pressed "Go".

A whole bunch of threads came up, yet the threads discussing the most recent episodes were not listed.


----------



## ellinj

I often have better luck finding what I want using google search then the search on this forum.

site:www.tivocommunity.com retrodog


----------



## ellinj

This works if you want to see who has quoted you. site:www.tivocommunity.com "Originally Posted by retrodog"


----------



## dirk1843

I am having trouble with keyword search this morning.

Was looking for a post, tried using keywords that should have been there to no avail.

So I tried several random words, with no qualifers, and still got the "no match" results, even using tivo the sole keyword.

Am I doing something wrong??


----------



## David Bott

TiVo"" can not be used for it is too comon on this site, thus it is not indexed and is the issue with that word.

Not sure what else you were looking for so it is kind of hard to try to help.


----------



## dirk1843

The problem came back up for me today.

I was looking for a thread discussing DVD media, that I believe I posted in. I searched upon my user name and keyword DVD. No matches. Then tried keyword drive, no matches. How uncommon should a word be before it can be used in search??


----------



## David Bott

The search index can not search on both the user name and a keyword at the same time I am sorry to say.


----------



## dirk1843

Thanks David.


----------



## SullyND

Glad to see I was not the only one who was having trouble with the user name search - I do searches by my name to follow up on threads that I have posted too... Lately (And only recently) it has not caught all the threads... I mistakenly thought one had been deleted when it first happened...


----------



## Fofer

David Bott said:


> The search index can not search on both the user name and a keyword at the same time I am sorry to say.




I do this all the time and it seems to work fine.

I'll do keyword "massive," and user name "Fofer," (or whatever) and it finds the post I'm looking for.

Am I confusing this with something else?


----------



## murgatroyd

I've been bookmarking threads I know I'll want to find again with the 'no email notification' setting to work around this problem. 

Jan


----------

